# Resort Pow Deck



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m looking for at a do everything Pow board that excels in the tracked pow that we inevitably have to navigate in between stashes 1-2 hours post first lift. Yes PYL and K2 Alchemist are two that come to mind. 

Thanks,

SG


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

You might want to try to read the other thread that has been going on for the last month -- seems like pretty much exactly what you're asking for.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I’d throw capita navigator and lib brd in there.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Short list; Rome Ravine (Select if you want a little bit more beef), Arbor Clovis, Annex, or Crosscut, Endeavor Archetype, Lib Lost Rocket, Bataleon Camel Two.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Short list; Rome Ravine (Select if you want a little bit more beef), Arbor Clovis, Annex, or Crosscut, Endeavor Archetype, Lib Lost Rocket, Bataleon Camel Two.


Thanks Nivek,

out of those options is the a clear winner when it comes to riding through Chunder/Crud etc?

SG


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> I’d throw capita navigator and lib brd in there.


Thanks Rip,


Of those two is one better in Chunder/Crud?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks Nivek,
> 
> out of those options is the a clear winner when it comes to riding through Chunder/Crud etc?
> 
> SG


Probably the Rocket. Bataleon then Annex after that.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

I would not want any of those boards as a pow board. Check out my long thread. 
PYL Alchemist and similar are good free ride board but not pow board. If you have ride side by side one of those and something properly made for pow (more taper, more setback and more early rise) you know what I am talking about. I am on the quest to find the best compromise for exactly you describe and you can find my reflection as well as many other inputs from members in the thread.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wolf33d said:


> I would not want any of those boards as a pow board. Check out my long thread.
> PYL Alchemist and similar are good free ride board but not pow board. If you have ride side by side one of those and something properly made for pow (more taper, more setback and more early rise) you know what I am talking about. I am on the quest to find the best compromise for exactly you describe and you can find my reflection as well as many other inputs from members in the thread.


OP is specifically looking for a resort pow board to handle tracked out conditions, I'd argue most freeride boards will handle that better than whatever you consider a true pow board. 

If you often ride heli or cat access or just happen to be lucky enough to ride a quiet resort with lots of pow, yeah get a true dedicated pow stick. For most people a pow leaning freeride board will serve them better for what they actually get to ride.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My go to is an Amplid Creamer


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Jones MT Twin with setback floats surprisingly well and is my go to for resort pow.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks Rip,
> 
> 
> Of those two is one better in Chunder/Crud?


Depends how icy it is, and how much freestyle performance you want out of it. Navigator if you lean towards softer and more straightlining, BRD if you throw some jumps in there and get frozen crusts.
But honestly what Wraith said, the Amplid Creamer probably merges both well.


----------



## Stevestuart (Oct 4, 2021)

Lib Tech - BRD (top choice)
Burton Hometown Hero
Korua - Tranny Finder
Jones - Stratos


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Excavator


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Amplid Surfari blasts through tracked out powder without complaint.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Amplid Surfari blasts through tracked out powder without complaint.


I will own that board one day. I’m hoping that maybe I can pick one up on sale end of season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Korua TF54 is my go to for everyday resort riding now. Taper, great sidecut, and at my 155 or so lbs plenty powerful enough without being a plank.

I owned a Surfari 157 for a bit last season, put all of 2 half days on it before deciding it wasn't for me. Never got to ride a proper pow day on it however.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

t-bizzy said:


> I owned a Surfari 157 for a bit last season, put all of 2 half days on it before deciding it wasn't for me. Never got to ride a proper pow day on it however.


OK ok so what didn't you like about it? Amplid get nothing but love on here, I've been eyeing the Surfari for a while.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> OK ok so what didn't you like about it? Amplid get nothing but love on here, I've been eyeing the Surfari for a while.


I didn't gel with it, I've always had a bit of a quiver and maybe didn't feel like putting in the time when I could have been riding boards that I knew I liked? For example when I got my Gentemstick Hornet and the Korua TF54 they clicked almost instantly and with those two in the quiver I pretty much started selling off the rest of my boards. I've still got a couple of twins and some more pow specific decks but those two cover 90% of my days now. The Surfari was purchased because I came by one relatively locally.

Specifically regarding how the Surfari rode though, I wasn't a fan of the sidecut, and at my weight it was stiffer than I prefer. I also think I would have liked a bit more taper when the board is that directional already. Very solid feeling construction, and the board just felt like a quality item, but I never grabbed it when going riding.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

t-bizzy said:


> I didn't gel with it, I've always had a bit of a quiver and maybe didn't feel like putting in the time when I could have been riding boards that I knew I liked? For example when I got my Gentemstick Hornet and the Korua TF54 they clicked almost instantly and with those two in the quiver I pretty much started selling off the rest of my boards. I've still got a couple of twins and some more pow specific decks but those two cover 90% of my days now. The Surfari was purchased because I came by one relatively locally.
> 
> Specifically regarding how the Surfari rode though, I wasn't a fan of the sidecut, and at my weight it was stiffer than I prefer. I also think I would have liked a bit more taper when the board is that directional already. Very solid feeling construction, and the board just felt like a quality item, but I never grabbed it when going riding.


I weigh 140 so this is good to know. Keep wishing they made a 152-154 size Surfari...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

t-bizzy said:


> Specifically regarding how the Surfari rode though, I wasn't a fan of the sidecut, and at my weight it was stiffer than I prefer. I also think I would have liked a bit more taper when the board is that directional already. Very solid feeling construction, and the board just felt like a quality item, but I never grabbed it when going riding.


I could see that. Boards call to us or they don't. I've sold boards that I really liked but never rode for one reason or another. 

I felt at home on the Surfari right away, but my NeverSummer loving friend tried it and wasn't a fan- he didn't like my stance either. I really like radial sidecuts personally. They're predictable in a carve, easily manipulated into different turn shapes, and consistent in variable conditions. The lack of taper gives the tail more grip in carves and provides a little more width under the back inserts. It could be a little softer for trees and the like, but I wouldn't want it softer for carving or blasting through tracked out powder. Then again, I'm up at the upper end of the weight range and it's probably a little softer for me. 



Jkb818 said:


> I weigh 140 so this is good to know. Keep wishing they made a 152-154 size Surfari...


More sizes in the Centrifugal line would be awesome.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I will say my creamer 163 at 165/72kg took a couple days to appreciate the subtle characteristics. FOr resort power days for the first two or three runs and tracked out it’s just as good in the chop blasting. And it rips groomers… at 60 mph, it’s rocksolid stable, responsive and will get you to the next pow stash in no time at all.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Phedder said:


> OP is specifically looking for a resort pow board to handle tracked out conditions, I'd argue most freeride boards will handle that better than whatever you consider a true pow board.
> 
> If you often ride heli or cat access or just happen to be lucky enough to ride a quiet resort with lots of pow, yeah get a true dedicated pow stick. For most people a pow leaning freeride board will serve them better for what they actually get to ride.


Before I used to think like you and was riding a Super 8 (a great free ride board) for pow days. I had a bad time in pow everytime. Since I switched to the Taka I could never look back. I lost 5% in tracked snow but won 40% in pow. Also won maneuverability in trees and fun.

I am not telling OP to buy a Sushi. But have a look at something like the Excavator, according to Angrysnowboarder it absolutely kills it in tracked snow and carving yet will be a much much better board than a PYL in powder.
The one thing long and stiff free ride board stay king at is 50 degrees steeps and chutes. If that’s what OP wants then yeah a Flagship or PYL works.
But we are in 2021 and there are much better boards than those to rip the Resort on a pow day with pow, tracked snow and on piste fun. 
I would ride my Taka, or boards with similar specs (Excavator, Dancehaul, Stalefish, Koruas..) over regular free ride boards on a pow day even if it gets tracked out after 1h (which it does) without any hesitation. Having done both it’s night and day.
Now if you use a Sushi or Stormchaser of course it’s terrible once the snow becomes tracked…. There are pow boards and there are pow boards that excels at carving and tracked snow. But using a tool made for the steepest stuff to lose float, maneuverability and fun all day just because it does ok in tracked snow…. Bad idea


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

t-bizzy said:


> when I got my Gentemstick Hornet and the Korua TF54 they clicked almost instantly and with those two in the quiver I pretty much started selling off the rest of my boards. I've still got a couple of twins and some more pow specific decks but those two cover 90% of my days now.


That's a great 2 board quiver. Would cover 90% of my riding as well. Next 2 boards I'm buying.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Snowghost said:


> I’m looking for at a do everything Pow board that excels in the tracked pow that we inevitably have to navigate in between stashes 1-2 hours post first lift. Yes PYL and K2 Alchemist are two that come to mind.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SG


Why not grab like a Jones Flagship? Has 3d shaping so you know it floats. Plus the setback camber should be good for counter fields.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

wolf33d said:


> Before I used to think like you and was riding a Super 8 (a great free ride board) for pow days. I had a bad time in pow everytime. Since I switched to the Taka I could never look back. I lost 5% in tracked snow but won 40% in pow. Also won maneuverability in trees and fun.
> 
> I am not telling OP to buy a Sushi. But have a look at something like the Excavator, according to Angrysnowboarder it absolutely kills it in tracked snow and carving yet will be a much much better board than a PYL in powder.
> The one thing long and stiff free ride board stay king at is 50 degrees steeps and chutes. If that’s what OP wants then yeah a Flagship or PYL works.
> ...


I own the storm chaser and based off my experience with it so far it’s really a board you bring out if you’re spending most your time in the woods in powder or the first few hours of a powder day. Unless it’s a day where it’s just straight up puking all day long and there’s not a lot of people in the mountains and you’re getting free refills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> I own the storm chaser and based off my experience with it so far it’s really a board you bring out if you’re spending most your time in the woods in powder or the first few hours of a powder day. Unless it’s a day where it’s just straight up puking all day long and there’s not a lot of people in the mountains and you’re getting free refills.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that’s exactly what I said and why I did NOT recommend a Storm chaser or similar for what OP wants.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wolf33d said:


> There are pow boards and there are *pow boards that excels at carving and tracked snow.* But using a tool made for the steepest stuff to lose float, maneuverability and fun all day just because it does ok in tracked snow…. Bad idea


Wait, could that be a...



Phedder said:


> For most people a *pow leaning freeride board* will serve them better for what they actually get to ride.


Context is key here. In the context of answering the OPs question (you know, what this thread is about) what we have both said here is basically the same thing dude. A pow leaning freeride board, or a pow board that excels at carving and tracked snow, will both have some nose rocker or elongated nose, a setback stance, slightly wider platform, taper, camber underfoot, directional flex pattern, supportive tail etc.



Snowghost said:


> I’m looking for at a *do everything* Pow board that *excels in the tracked pow* that we inevitably have to navigate in between stashes 1-2 hours post first lift. Yes PYL and K2 Alchemist are two that come to mind.


So, back to the context of the OPs question, if he's specifically wanting it to excel in tracked out conditions I'm assuming he doesn't need maximum float for super deep snow. If most of his pow riding is going to be in 6-12 inches of snow and then the ensuing chopped up crap that remains after an hour or two, then a PYL or an Alchemist will do the job just fine, given he gets the appropriate size for his weight. Lots of other even better suggestions in this thread already. Just based off of how much I love my Nitro Banker (which is exactly what I ride for those conditions) I think the Nitro Slash would do incredibly well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Snowghost said:


> I’m looking for at a do everything Pow board that excels in the tracked pow that we inevitably have to navigate in between stashes 1-2 hours post first lift. Yes PYL and K2 Alchemist are two that come to mind.





Phedder said:


> So, back to the context of the OPs question, if he's specifically wanting it to excel in tracked out conditions I'm assuming he doesn't need maximum float for super deep snow.





Nivek said:


> Short list; Rome Ravine (Select if you want a little bit more beef), Arbor Clovis, Annex, or Crosscut, Endeavor Archetype, Lib Lost Rocket, Bataleon Camel Two.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Context is key here. In the context of answering the OPs question (you know, what this thread is about) what we have both said here is basically the same thing dude.


Nope. Not the same. PYL/Flagship are very different from a Stalefish/Excavator. Very different. The first ones will excel in steeps and be ok in pow, the seconds excel in pow and would be just ok in chutes. All of them will do well with carving and tracked snow.



Phedder said:


> I'm assuming he doesn't need maximum float for super deep snow. If most of his pow riding is going to be in 6-12 inches of snow and then the ensuing chopped up crap that remains after an hour or two, then a PYL or an Alchemist will do the job just fine


You take a lot of assumptions (and so did I). It’s not because the pow gets tracked out in 2h that there is only 6” to begin with. I live in Salt Lake, we frequently get 20+ inches storms yet it gets tracked out in 2 hours. I would hate to be on an Alchemist in the trees during such a storm (or anywhere in the resort for that matter). Much much better options like I said. 
Yes if OP only sees 6” storms then he doesn’t need the board I mentioned but then I don’t know why he asked for “pow board” in the first place. In that case an all mountain board that floats ok would be fine. 

I was just trying to help. But by any means OP is free to choose whatever he wants, so are you and anybody. I am just saying, if you live where I live or in a similar place and you use an Alchemist on pow days, give me a favor and try any of the board I listed or one with similar specs. 
You can thank me later.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Are we just trying to argue for the sake of it now?


wolf33d said:


> Nope. Not the same. PYL/Flagship are very different from a Stalefish/Excavator. Very different.


No shit. I never said they were the same, I said generally a board with these characteristics will do just fine for the OPs needs;


Phedder said:


> both have some nose rocker or elongated nose, a setback stance, slightly wider platform, taper, camber underfoot, directional flex pattern, supportive tail etc.





wolf33d said:


> I am just saying, if you live where I live or in a similar place and you use an Alchemist on pow days, give me a favor and try any of the board I listed or one with similar specs.
> You can thank me later.


If you need a resume, I live in Banff, broke 100 days last season and generally in the 90+ range, I ride plenty of pow on all kinds of boards. I also currently own a 157 Dancehaul, just got rid of my 161 Burton Fish, had a 154 Warpig for a long time, along with dozens of other boards. Last year I rode a lot of pow, and more often than not I found myself on that Nitro Banker instead of my Fish (quintessential pow board in my mind) or Dancehaul because when I'm expecting tracked out conditions, having a super wide nose with a not so stiff flex and shorter tail means getting bucked around more. Banker has more than enough nose length for float, narrower than the others to not get caught up in the rutted out shit, and stiff enough to power through that rutted out snow. Characteristics of boards typically on the freeride spectrum, that's my preference I suppose, and you have yours. 

I've never said your suggestions won't work, they obviously will. You've said other peoples suggestions won't work well, *that's what I'm countering*. I'll even let you in on a secret; All snowboards are powder boards, and I doubt any decent rider on a PYL, Alchemist, or other such similar boards is having a bad day when there's 20" of snow either. They might be working a little bit harder than someone on a *more* powder focused board, but then again those people will be working harder once everything is tracked out. Everything in snowboard design is a trade off, OP needs to pick what trade offs he's willing to make. We've clearly both made ours.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is a suggestion: Just bring 2 boards on a pow day 😊


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Just get a Storm Wolf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Are we just trying to argue for the sake of it now?
> 
> No shit. I never said they were the same, I said generally a board with these characteristics will do just fine for the OPs needs;
> If you need a resume, I live in Banff, broke 100 days last season and generally in the 90+ range, I ride plenty of pow on all kinds of boards. I also currently own a 157 Dancehaul, just got rid of my 161 Burton Fish, had a 154 Warpig for a long time, along with dozens of other boards. Last year I rode a lot of pow, and more often than not I found myself on that Nitro Banker instead of my Fish (quintessential pow board in my mind) or Dancehaul because when I'm expecting tracked out conditions, having a super wide nose with a not so stiff flex and shorter tail means getting bucked around more. Banker has more than enough nose length for float, narrower than the others to not get caught up in the rutted out shit, and stiff enough to power through that rutted out snow. Characteristics of boards typically on the freeride spectrum, that's my preference I suppose, and you have yours.
> ...


Not sure what this ego/insecureness is about but I don’t care about your resume…
As for the rest of it, I think it’s clear you prefer to ride a freeride board on a pow day and that’s good for your. For me I would rather ride my Taka and enjoy much more pow performance and fun and give up a little in the rest. We have different point of you and I guess that’s good otherwise such a forum would be point less. Now OP has different advices to help him choose what’s best for him.



Jkb818 said:


> Just get a Storm Wolf
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that would be a great board for what OP wants, in the vein of what I recommended. Good pow performance, better than a flagship, yet much better than a storm chaser in tracked snow.



mjayvee said:


> Here is a suggestion: Just bring 2 boards on a pow day 😊


That would be ideal. But I feel OP, sometimes you ride 2 hours of pow then an hour of tracked snow and go back home and you don’t feel like go to the car and change board in the middle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wolf33d said:


> That would be ideal. But I feel OP, sometimes you ride 2 hours of pow then an hour of tracked snow and go back home and you don’t feel like go to the car and change board in the middle.


Is not ego...its using the tool that fits the need/conditions. However, it really depends on where OP rides. If 6" is an unusual pow day for him...ehh whatever, that's a dust on crust day for me and would only have either my cambered fr stiffy or c2bx stiffy for up to 10". My dedicated pow board only comes out for the minimum of 24" and depending on the tracked out status, its an easy change it out in less than 3-5 minutes to be back on the lift. The Creamer easily covers the range from ice to 20" of powder, poo, chowder etc...some days its blower on top, ice mid mtn and raining at the bottom.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wolf33d said:


> Not sure what this ego/insecureness is about but I don’t care about your resume…





wolf33d said:


> try any of the board I listed or one with similar specs.
> *You can thank me later.*


Yeah, definitely no ego in your reply 
Have tried them, no need to thank you, they're not my preference *for the conditions the OP has specified. *There's also been 28 other comments since we last heard from him. The snowball of assumptions at this point would be enough to make a white ribbon of death for us to let out our pre-season angst on. 

OP, go buy one of Niveks suggestions and enjoy riding it across the full spectrum of conditions, not just the pre-noon powder.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phedder said:


> OP, go buy one of Niveks suggestions and enjoy riding it across the full spectrum of conditions, not just the pre-noon powder.


FINALLY, now let’s move on everybody.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

wolf33d said:


> I would not want any of those boards as a pow board. Check out my long thread.
> PYL Alchemist and similar are good free ride board but not pow board. If you have ride side by side one of those and something properly made for pow (more taper, more setback and more early rise) you know what I am talking about. I am on the quest to find the best compromise for exactly you describe and you can find my reflection as well as many other inputs from members in the thread.


Agreed I have more dedicated Pow Boards. Looking for damp freeride board that can still float. I’ll check out your other thread.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the input and lively discussion. My apologies, I should have put a lot more context into what I was looking for. Every year I put in about 7-10 days at snowbird (out of 30-50 per season). I usually chase a good storm and stay with a buddy in Sandy. As we all know, half the world's population shows up at the bird on a pow day. My friend has two kids 13 and 15 who are on the snowbird freeride team (skiers). Keeping up with those little shits after the snow gets tracked out is a challenge. So the board I'm looking for would most fit this scenario. The pure powder boards are great until things get tracked out and I'm getting bucked around. Also, I'm 5'9" 145. After all the good input here my list is Camel Two, Annex, Lost Rocket, Excavator, and the Koruda/Amplied/Nitro offerings.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks for all the input and lively discussion. My apologies, I should have put a lot more context into what I was looking for. Every year I put in about 7-10 days at snowbird (out of 30-50 per season). I usually chase a a good storm and stay with a buddy in Sandy. As we all know, half the world's population shows up at the bird on a pow day. My friend has two kids 13 and 15 who are on the snowbird freeride team (skiers). Keeping up with those little shits after the snow gets tracked out is a challenge. So the board I'm looking for would most fit this scenario. The pure powder boards are great until things get tracked out and I'm getting bucked around. Also, I'm 5'9" 145. After all the good input here my list is Camel Two, Annex, Lost Rocket, Excavator, and the Koruda/Amplied offerings.


I am the same weight as you and I’ve been looking really closely at the amplid spray tray for a future acquisition. Morning Glory or Surfari might be better for tracked out snow though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks for all the input and lively discussion. My apologies, I should have put a lot more context into what I was looking for. Every year I put in about 7-10 days at snowbird (out of 30-50 per season). I usually chase a good storm and stay with a buddy in Sandy. As we all know, half the world's population shows up at the bird on a pow day. My friend has two kids 13 and 15 who are on the snowbird freeride team (skiers). Keeping up with those little shits after the snow gets tracked out is a challenge. So the board I'm looking for would most fit this scenario. The pure powder boards are great until things get tracked out and I'm getting bucked around. Also, I'm 5'9" 145. After all the good input here my list is Camel Two, Annex, Lost Rocket, Excavator, and the Koruda/Amplied/Nitro offerings.


I'm at 165#, on a 163 Amplid Creamer diy split. And able to do a reasonable job of keeping up with my skier buds that are clock'n 65-70mph...easily hit a solid and stable 60 mph chasing them about...still come in last most of the time, but occasionally will get down hill faster...especially in untracked pow. Creamer's extended and rise in the nose does really blast through and over the chop with out much buckage.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm at 165#, on a 163 Amplid Creamer diy split. And able to do a reasonable job of keeping up with my skier buds that are clock'n 65-70mph...easily hit a solid and stable 60 mph chasing them about...still come in last most of the time, but occasionally will get down hill faster...especially in untracked pow. Creamer's extended and rise in the nose does really blast through and over the chop with out much buckage.


Thanks Wrath it’s on the list. At 5’9” 145lbs do you think I should consider 158 or 163? Does it size up/down? Also, where do you usually ride it?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks Wrath it’s on the list. At 5’9” 145lbs do you think I should consider 158 or 163? Does it size up/down?


158 definitely...Creamer splits the difference between a FR and a pow board. In pow it has some float, on groom/firm pack its rides like a mid stiff directional cambered twin. In soft/blasted chop it tends to float over and absorb without getting bucked like you would with a stiffer FR or with a c2btx/crc. As for turning nor not, works great for straight lining, drawn out carves and will do relatively tight turns...but not hot rod turns nor nimble/agile tight tree riding (idk what Amplid does with their sidecut, but it is phenomenal, there are a lot of differing turns available). Its basically a traditional directional cambered twin with a raised nose. The stiff tail holds up when doing high speed lock-on carves. Actually on groom and packed, the board rides shorter because you just using the camber which lies outside of the bindings. For me its as close as a quiver killer can get, does a lot very well. It is reasonably responsive when pushed and you can dial it back and its very comfortable without being demanding....easy to ride all day without having to be on your game. Compared to my old first year c2btx BillyGoat...that thing was a beast, ate all natty terrain and you had to be on point like a wolverine or get eaten alive.

My next dream board is a split Amplid Surf Shuttle tighter tree powder. Between the surf shuttle and creamer, it would easily cover about 80% of the range. Everything but a dedicated FR and a deep pow board which I already have. My stiff FR board has more pop but the creamer is still lively.

edit: at Baker in AT boots


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> I am the same weight as you and I’ve been looking really closely at the amplid spray tray for a future acquisition. Morning Glory or Surfari might be better for tracked out snow though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry not the Morning Glory...this guy.









ALOHA VIBES


Snowboards don’t come much wider or wilder than the Aloha Vibes. Bursting with lift-generating surface-area, this stumpy pow-surfing delight floats…




www.amplid.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> Sorry not the Morning Glory...this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha that probably is not going to have the stability I’m after. Probably very similar to my Slasher.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Snowghost said:


> Gotcha that probably is not going to have the stability I’m after. Probably very similar to my Slasher.


Probably watch this first, might change your mind around any stability issues


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

NT.Thunder said:


> Probably watch this first, might change your mind around any stability issues


BA was describing my Creamer...probably some enhanced tech...but basically the same.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

From the sounds of it all Amplids are pretty damn smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Probably watch this first, might change your mind around any stability issues



Wasn’t he was refereeing to Aloha Vibes? Creamer and Morning Glory are definitely under consideration. What are the major differences BTW the two?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Snowghost said:


> Wasn’t he was refereeing to Aloha Vibes? Creamer and Morning Glory are definitely under consideration. What are the major differences BTW the two?


Yep, but the review above is seems to be in the ball-park for what you're looking for along with the Creamer.

I think the morning Glory has more taper and a little less camber, suspect it may give more float in powder than the Creamer with the Creamer more capable on the carve and big open mountain faces.

The creamer also gives you 3 size options compared to just a 160 in the MG - not sure whether this is a consideration depending on yr stats.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Yep, but the review above is seems to be in the ball-park for what you're looking for along with the Creamer.
> 
> I think the morning Glory has more taper and a little less camber, suspect it may give more float in powder than the Creamer with the Creamer more capable on the carve and big open mountain faces.
> 
> The creamer also gives you 3 size options compared to just a 160 in the MG - not sure whether this is a consideration depending on yr stats.


gotcha I’m 5’9 145 9 boot. 160 maybe a bit much depending on how they size. How do the Amplids perform on hard snow?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Snowghost said:


> gotcha I’m 5’9 145 9 boot. 160 maybe a bit much depending on how they size. How do the Amplids perform on hard snow?


I've got the Surfari and the Dada, haven't used the Dada so not sure, not what that deck was designed for but I find the surfari pretty good. I just love that deck so my judgement may be a bit biased but it handled the hardpack much better than the Signal Yup I also have, which is agreat deck but nothing like this Surfar.

There were a couple of sections not groomed I hit under the lifts that were iced, first day I hit it on the Yup and shit got real very quickly, the second day on the Surfari I had no issues.

I'm not real experienced compared to others here but I feel I could take that Surfari into a broad range of conditions and still walk away with a beaming grim.

My mate got the Creamer the same time I did and says he loves it, I haven't ridden with him but really, I haven't heard too many people say they don't like Amplid boards.

@Nivek knows what he's talking about as a man from inside like others have said here so dismiss any of those decks. There really are so many good boards around and you can't own them all - or can you 🤔 Don't overthink it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowghost said:


> Wasn’t he was refereeing to Aloha Vibes? Creamer and Morning Glory are definitely under consideration. What are the major differences BTW the two?





Snowghost said:


> gotcha I’m 5’9 145 9 boot. 160 maybe a bit much depending on how they size. How do the Amplids perform on hard snow?


Idk...seems fairly similar, but Creamer maybe a nod more towards all mtn and MG maybe a nod to abit more pow. The creamer has no problem with 8-12-14" with pnw wet heavy poo but if dry pow then 12-16+ riding centered but could move back for more float. I'm almost 63...and appreciate damp and smooth. As for hard snow...no issues, fresh firm grommed are a fuck'n blast...let it run and dig trenches, on-piste ice is nice.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I dig in the Surfari, it blasts through uneven snow and chunder with the slight 3D on a stiff nose. 
Jones Flagship is also a solid consistent ride in tracked/uneven snow but it feels less damp.
@dudi_wroc got Creamer this summer so can’t wait to try it. Curious how Amplids without the Antiphase ride. And another bud got the Alchemist. 
Can’t wait to start the season in 3 weeks.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Like @Yeahti87 said i've bought a Creamer and can't wait to ride it too. But its a biggie .... 168 so i don't think it would be great resort board. Especially in Poland, due to our narrow slopes. But in Alps should perform well.


----------



## wredny (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm also really tempted by creamer as a board that would help me keep up with skiers on groomers and give good edge hold on icy hardpack which we often get in Poland. Would love to get 162 but due to 11.5 boots 166 is a must and I'm afraid it will be too much of the board for an intermediate rider... Looking forward to hear your opinion once you get on it @dudi_wroc.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

@wredny sure mate.
If you wanna try it i'll be on Expo at Bialka 10-12.12.
We're going wit @Yeahti87 for a season warmup to Austria soon so, We're gonna write some about that deck soon.
I've got 46 eu boots, so 166 / 168 its a minimum width to me. As a carving board i dont like to go under 270mm at waist. 
So still 168 isnt wide enough for me, and that is what im afraid off.


----------



## wredny (Dec 28, 2018)

I got same size - 46eu 11.5us but last year I bought tacticals adv which I could downsize a bit and that made a huge difference compared to burton rulers. Besides have no skill yet to go agresively on edge so I think I'll be fine with 265mm waist.


----------



## GeeJayBee (Oct 20, 2021)

Stevestuart said:


> Lib Tech - BRD (top choice)
> Burton Hometown Hero
> Korua - Tranny Finder
> Jones - Stratos


 Yes! I love my 162W BRD in the pow so much. I set the bindings all the way back in some Japow and I could actually lean on my front foot! One time dropping into a bowl in some Hakkuba slack country it was steeper than I though and I almost got pitched over the nose as I went from light to shade, I stood on the front foot shitting myself, avy gear getting higher in the pack, but she pushed me back onto an even keel. Amazing. I want to buy another and stash it. I will need another. Just so I can sleep at night. hahahahah


----------



## GeeJayBee (Oct 20, 2021)

Snowghost said:


> I’m looking for at a do everything Pow board that excels in the tracked pow that we inevitably have to navigate in between stashes 1-2 hours post first lift. Yes PYL and K2 Alchemist are two that come to mind.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SG


Absolutely love my Lib Tech BRD 162 W in the powder. It has an early rise nose the works with the C3 chamber in ways that only a wizard knows. Like the bio says on the Lib site, it was a splitboard that ripped the resort so well they made it into a solid board. Thing is sacred.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the recommendations it came down to the MG and the Camel Two. I am not really sized right for the MG so I pulled the trigger on the Camel Two.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I would consider a Burton Skeleton Key or Rome Stalefish


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowghost said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations it came down to the MG and the Camel Two. I am not really sized right for the MG so I pulled the trigger on the Camel Two.


I had a Party Wave. It made me really want a Camel Two. Solid choice.


----------



## wredny (Dec 28, 2018)

And I pulled a trigger on creamer from amplid outlet. Seems like I was lucky to get last one in 166.


----------



## Balinus (Mar 7, 2021)

wredny said:


> And I pulled a trigger on creamer from amplid outlet. Seems like I was lucky to get last one in 166.


I actually looked at the same board in the Amplid outlet today 😂


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hmmm that Spray Tray tho...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

WigMar said:


> I had a Party Wave. It made me really want a Camel Two. Solid choice.


Thanks, I'll come back to this thread with some feedback after I put some miles on it.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Amplids handle groomers better than any boards I've ever ridden.

I'm 5'9" 155lbs with a 8.5 boot and I'd love to try out a spray tray. The problem at my size is that many of their future shapes and centrifugal boards are built for dudes 15lbs heavier than me. I still rip them but the flex is pretty stiff for me (which is great on groomers).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> Amplids handle groomers better than any boards I've ever ridden.
> 
> I'm 5'9" 155lbs with a 8.5 boot and I'd love to try out a spray tray. The problem at my size is that many of their future shapes and centrifugal boards are built for dudes 15lbs heavier than me. I still rip them but the flex is pretty stiff for me (which is great on groomers).


Spray Tray should be a good match for our weight though...I’m 140lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Spray Tray should be a good match for our weight though...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://www.snowcountry.eu/amplid-spray-tray.html?artikel_maat=65198&country=US


or








SPRAY TRAY 19/21


The Spray Tray is the missing piece of the Future Shapes puzzle. Its clever, scaled-down dimensions pack the Future Shapes’ fabled float and…




www.amplid.com














Try it out and let me know. You're a bit smaller so I think it would be really solid for you. I'm just about at the top of the weight range (within 3 or 4 lbs)


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm also tempted to buy a Telos Backslash, but I feel like the 143 would be a bit too small and the 148 a bit too big.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> https://www.snowcountry.eu/amplid-spray-tray.html?artikel_maat=65198&country=US
> 
> 
> or
> ...


Prefer the new graphics so gonna keep an eye out for a deal end of season. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

I feel you. I actually love the top sheet of the older one, but I hate non-black bases... My surfari looks like its 20 years old after all the ptex repairs hah

I keep telling myself I'll never buy another board with a non-black base... I probably will though, but I won't like it.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> I feel you. I actually love the top sheet of the older one, but I hate non-black bases... My surfari looks like its 20 years old after all the ptex repairs hah
> 
> I keep telling myself I'll never buy another board with a non-black base... I probably will though, but I won't like it.


Yeah, my Surfari looks pretty beat up on the bottom too. Black bases hide all that so well. Thankfully I don't have to look at the bottom very often. Seriously, white is the worst.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've got the Surfari and the Dada, haven't used the Dada so not sure, not what that deck was designed for but I find the surfari pretty good. I just love that deck so my judgement may be a bit biased but it handled the hardpack much better than the Signal Yup I also have, which is agreat deck but nothing like this Surfar.
> 
> There were a couple of sections not groomed I hit under the lifts that were iced, first day I hit it on the Yup and shit got real very quickly, the second day on the Surfari I had no issues.
> 
> ...


How does the Surfari float in deep powder? I am replacing my old Burton Barracuda which had a ton of early rise, but wasn’t the best once it was tracked out. I have an Excavator in the plastic still, it seems it may be similar to the Surfari, but not sure which one would float better. I live fairly close to the US dealer for Amplid and have been thinking about taking the K2 up there and comparing them (assuming they stock boards there).


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Surfari is great in deep snow, but I'm a bit underweight so it's tough in the super tight trees. It handles crud and resort tracked groomers amazingly and carves better than most boards you'll ever ride.

I would ride it in open pow fields no matter how deep but I'm looking for an alternative for tight trees. That being said if you were 75kg to 80kg the 157 can completely be a quiver if one if you like riding regular and don't jib. My first amplid and the board that caused me to buy four more.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had my Surfari out in 20"+ (PNW) and it takes no effort at all to float. I have limited experience with other powder boards (added a few more to try this year for reference) though. I would hesitate to bring it out in the deep. 

As I've mentioned elsewhere on this forum, I also had the Salomon x Asmo 157 in deep powder, which floated amazingly, but hitting anything tracked was miserable. After 1 run I went back to the car, grabbed the Surfari, and didn't look back. It just blasts through crud. 

210 lbs and riding the 161


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've only had it out in Australian powder and was a dream but we're talking Australian powder which isn't as deep as the white lines you see on a lot of footballers end of season parties.

Pleasing to see the responses above, I did add the Dada to take to Japan with the Surfari for the deeper days just in case but maybe that won't be needed.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

The dada is more manageable in the tight stuff for me and floats great too. My problem with the dada is that it was a boat to turn on groomers with my size 8.5 boots.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> Surfari is great in deep snow, but I'm a bit underweight so it's tough in the super tight trees. It handles crud and resort tracked groomers amazingly and carves better than most boards you'll ever ride.
> 
> I would ride it in open pow fields no matter how deep but I'm looking for an alternative for tight trees. That being said if you were 75kg to 80kg the 157 can completely be a quiver if one if you like riding regular and don't jib. My first amplid and the board that caused me to buy four more.


Yeah, I find the Surfari to be a bit of a chore in tight trees. I've found it pretty interesting my 166 Tailgunner is significantly easier to ride in trees than my 161 Surfari. That really taught me about the importance of torsional flex for tree riding- it's not all about length. The Surfari carves better no doubt, has a ton of float, and it'll blast through crud with the best of them.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I find the Surfari to be a bit of a chore in tight trees. I've found it pretty interesting my 166 Tailgunner is significantly easier to ride in trees than my 161 Surfari. That really taught me about the importance of torsional flex for tree riding- it's not all about length. The Surfari carves better no doubt, has a ton of float, and it'll blast through crud with the best of them.


5 cm distributed between front and back of the bindings isn’t a lot either.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I find the Surfari to be a bit of a chore in tight trees. I've found it pretty interesting my 166 Tailgunner is significantly easier to ride in trees than my 161 Surfari. That really taught me about the importance of torsional flex for tree riding- it's not all about length. The Surfari carves better no doubt, has a ton of float, and it'll blast through crud with the best of them.


Agreed! I picked up a K2 Niseko Pleasures to try out as a tree board with bonus carving. We'll see.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

jsil said:


> Agreed! I picked up a K2 Niseko Pleasures to try out as a tree board with bonus carving. We'll see.


Nice man, look forward to comparing feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've got a 148 Tailgunner - I'm guessing the 147 spray tray will overlap significantly?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Any of these will do the trick:









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Any of these will do the trick:
> View attachment 161976
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


How do you like the show stopper? It was the only Burton that caught my eye this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jkb818 said:


> How do you like the show stopper? It was the only Burton that caught my eye this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing. 
I thought it was going to feel like a "volume-shifted" board because of the wasit width; but no, It's more a wide board that rides like a narrow board. Also a short eff edge board that grips like a longer edge.

Slice and dice... VERY agile. Lots of pop. Good over chop and you will be able to float on almost any reasonable pow day; other crazy float boards float more (probably from the sharp nose because the width, setback and taper makes for a super floaty board on paper). Great edge hold. Suuuuuper on groomers. 

So with the float, I was expecting better float on the 158; but my 155 Stun Gun and 156 3D Fish still float a lot better for being similarly wide. Those boards are just incredibly floaty. But neither rips turns as good as the Show Stopper.

Kind of prefers shorter quick turns but it's great on longer turns too. Both the Fish and Stun Gun struggle for grip on the longer/faster turns. 

Not super stable because of how poppy it is. For example, Skeleton Key and Flight Attendant are more stable and damp. But SK is a bit too damp and the FA is kinda boring because it is stiff, long edge and too twin. So basically the board is a compromise between really floaty boards and carvy/stable boards that are great on edge... a great combo.

Also I dont think the white topsheet is going to be as durable as for example the Korua topsheets. Typically "matte" top sheets last longer than shiny topsheets, but this one scratches very easily.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

Resort Pow Deck.

If ur looking at the alchemist which is akiller deck , then id presume ur more than capable , to ride a freeride deck as a resort board tho, especialy this one, takes gumption.
Great board but unless u ride for 2/3 hours a day ur gonna come away pretty pooped As ageneral rule compared to other decks ,especialy when conds get irkier, sunnier and more "normalised" this deck takes thewind right out of ur sails pretty quick compared to other decks.
Its agreat board and a tough task master but still One of my faves when conds are right, this kind of deck is what ive beeen buying for the last 2 seaons.
Yes optimistic is A more user friendly option than the alchemist and wont tire u out near as much.

Jones ultra mind expander . This is a cavring freak of nature that rides way longer than it is and can handle any pow u give to it.

Telos backslash , wonderful light wide rippy board that is soooooo much fun to ride.

Orca .

Off the cuff these all go pretty well for what u described u want it for

Optimistic. Yea... Its just so good.


----------



## board geo nerd (11 mo ago)

The Jones Flagship gets suggested a lot but I’m a bigger fan of the Hovercraft (or in my case, the Ultracraft). It’s actually more camber dominant than the Flagship, and the long effective edge lets you downsize if you want, which gives you nimbleness. You give up switch pow riding though. If you’ve got a size 9.5-11 foot, it might just be the right fit.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Post Season Review on Camel Two. So I put about 30 days on the Camel Two this year. Rode it mostly powder (including 5ft dump over 2.5 days) but also rode it in most other conditions. The 3BT took about a half a day to get used to but after that I was able ride it aggressively in most conditions. It was even ok on hard/icy snow but I wouldn't ride it in real icy conditions, unless, I had no other option. The board is great in powder and exceled in tracked out, rutted up, crud/chunder. This was exactly what I was looking for and the Camel Two is the best board I have ridden in those type of tracked out conditions. It seems to flex when you need it to and ride stiff when you need it to. All around great powder resort stick. Nivek's recommendation and review at Angry Snowboarder were spot on. Nivek you nailed it thank you.


----------

